# Variable bee sizes?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>In reading some of the information on small cell, I was intrigued by the idea that the cells vary in size depending on what the bees needs are. At least that's what I think I read.

That's what I've observed. When they are building a brood nest they tend to be smaller. When they are building honey storage they tend to be larger.

>Do the bees themselves go through a cycle of smaller to larger and then back to smaller according to the requirements of the colony at different times of the the season?

Sort of. Since the core is the smallest as the brood nest expands there are more brood raised in the larger cells on the periphery of the brood nest. As the brood nest contracts there are less raised in the larger cells and most of them are from the smaller cells.


----------

